# 1965 gto



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

this is gto forum and some one out there should know how much oil capacity a 1965 gto has and how long the dipstick should be , please help
Phillip Todd


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does it have AC? If it does the dipstick is longer than if it doesnt. I can get you the non AC length tomorrow. It should have a 5 quart pan on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The capicity is 6 quarts with filter. Good point on the dipstick length, Thumpin'....


----------



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, the dipstick i have in it is 25"s from tip to bonnet


----------



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your input


----------



## Margey (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed
The dip stick length on the V8 is 25" with the full line at 3" from the end. 6 quarts. If any one else needs this info


----------

